# Camper stops Spain & Portugal



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Found this site which is very useful. Unfortunately it is in Spanish, but clicking on Google Translate makes it easy enough reading, in fact, the forum comments once translated can be amusing to read.

It shows night stop over and places for longer stays. Being submitted by Spaniards, it shows places you would not otherwise find!

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

really good will fnd this very helpful planning trip..


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Ive got a reasonable DB on my tips page (also on download page here) for POIs for all of Europe. We found Spain had least, and Portugal was almost free for all! Can't access the site you said (on 3G in Italy at teh mo) but this may be of use to combine the databases.
As we won't be going to Spain again probably I'm not gonna bother


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi castaway.

Could you please tell me in simple terms how this google translate works as i cannot seem to see anything like a translate on the stopover map or anywhere. Sorry to be asking such a simple question.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

You need to go to the Google Language Tools page - then you can cut and paste text, or ask it to translate a webpage after you feed it the URL.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hi Steve & Ann, I use the Translate burtton on the Google tool bar. This will translate any web page in any language into English.
You can download a Google tool bar free and has many useful features.
Sandy


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*site*

Excellent site
Thank-you


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sandy.

Many thanks.

steve.


----------

